# Size of Zerk grease type fittings on Bridgeport Mill



## binnaway (Mar 25, 2013)

I am away from the workshop for a couple of weeks and want to try and track down some dedicated oil nipples for my mill restoration.

Could someone please let me know the size of the fittings, that will make ordering easier online from Alemlube from my remote work location.

many thanks

Garry


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2013)

Ask these guys if you want the real thing.  http://hqtinc.com/    I would just go down to the local auto store when you get home.  I know some debate if it is lubricated by oil or grease.  I have used both over the years  I would ask you to slide in a feeler gage under the center of the table and between the top of the saddle.  If you get more the .005"  I would use grease, if not use oil.


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 28, 2013)

"I have used both over the years I would ask you to slide in a feeler gage under the center of the table and between the top of the saddle. If you get more the .005" I would use grease, if not use oil."

If one of the lines goes down to the feed nuts, I don't think I would use grease.  The nut is designed so that oil is shot into the top nut and then works it's way down through a small passage to the bottom nut.  I had one that had been greased and while it might have done a decent job for the top nut....the passage was blocked and nothing got to the bottom nut.  I read somewhere that the whole grease thing started when bridgeport suggested it for use on the fittings on the head for owners that used the machines for woodworking.  Don't know if that's true or not.  I don't like grease anywhere near metal chips...but that's just my opinion.

Chuck


----------

